# Where to Catfish Ohio river in Cincinnati



## postalhunter1

Ok. I will be in Cincinnati for a trip in a couple weeks, and I would like to go after some cats with my son. Can you guys steer me towards some spots to go? I will be fishing from the bank and I don't care what type of cats. The bigger the better!! I know there some big cats in the Ohio river, just not sure where to go and which bait to use. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## postalhunter1

Gee guys!! Not even one little bit of advice??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

several places around Cinci to shore fish, do a search on here as there are many posts asking the same question about where to shore fish near Cinci. It will be muddy usually at most spots and bring stout rods that can throw a long distance and be sure to have anywhere from 3 Oz if no current to 8 oz of sinker weights if the river is up
Id have at least 20 Lb test but because of the many snags, if you go with more then 30 lb test, youll not be able to break it off and will loose more line then you want when you have to cut it. 

Salmonid


----------



## postalhunter1

Thanks salmonid!! I was looking online at Greenup dam I believe it was called? I am very familiar to fishing technique for channel cats, just not the Blue and Flathead. I have the right gear, mostly just not sure about what is the best bait. Thanks for the info! I obviously need more lead weights though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdealer04

postalhunter1 said:


> Thanks salmonid!! I was looking online at Greenup dam I believe it was called? I am very familiar to fishing technique for channel cats, just not the Blue and Flathead. I have the right gear, mostly just not sure about what is the best bait. Thanks for the info! I obviously need more lead weights though.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The same techniques that work for channels will also work for blues and flatheads. Flatheads are going to relate to cover a lot more than the other 2 will. Cut bait is the way to go. Shad, skipjack, or mooneye would be the best 3 baits to use. If you cant get those then any other cut fish will work well. The river is at 26.8 right now so not much current, however with these pop up showers we keep getting around the area it will probably make the river rise some. The blues seem to be on the spawn right now as there are not many good reports. The channels should be finishing up soon though so they should really start biting good to put the weight back on. The flathead bite has been pretty good as well. When are you planning on coming down?


----------



## postalhunter1

Thanks for the good info fish dealer. We are planning on going down to the Creation Museum in July or August and would like to fish one evening for a little.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

